
Never Let an Ill Child Go to Waste - DanBC
http://blogs.bmj.com/medical-ethics/2017/07/07/never-let-an-ill-child-go-to-waste/?hootPostID=870b297d519a5687c5e941e2753b4417
======
DanBC
And here's a very clear easy to understand blog about what's actually
happening in the Charlie Gard case:
[http://barristerblogger.com/2017/07/16/open-letter-
charlie-g...](http://barristerblogger.com/2017/07/16/open-letter-charlie-gard-
house-speaker-paul-ryan/)

Most of what you've read in some US papers is incorrect.

------
DanBC
I've seen a few people making incorrect comments about Charlie Gard. This blog
post is a neat summary of some of the more common misconceptions.

The judgements, and the summaries of those judgements, are very readable.

April: [https://www.judiciary.gov.uk/judgments/press-summary-
great-o...](https://www.judiciary.gov.uk/judgments/press-summary-great-ormond-
street-hospital-for-children-v-gard/)

May: [https://www.judiciary.gov.uk/judgments/great-ormond-
street-h...](https://www.judiciary.gov.uk/judgments/great-ormond-street-
hospital-v-yates-and-gard/)

